# On road car help



## rc4life44 (Sep 21, 2010)

i am thinking about buying the tamiya ta05 v2 and i have a 2s lipo laying aroung but i was wondering if i need a new one its 25mm high and i would like to know what the height limit is on the ta05 v2


----------

